# New System for me! Dash kit for our cars!



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I sold the Type Rs like 3 weeks after installing them in the cruze.

But I got a really good deal on some kicker 07CVR12s so I figure mightas well buy them.

But anyways metra has a dash kit for our car and a wiring harness, so we can now install an aftermarket radio :flipoff:

Dash kit: 99-3011S
Wiring Harness: GMOS-044


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice find! Looks like it will retain OnStar and Door Chimes, but my only question is what will happen to all the information being passed to the upper display...


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

AWESOME!! Let us know how it goes if you go through with it! I've BEEN wanting to put a Pioneer deck in my car!


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Nice find! Looks like it will retain OnStar and Door Chimes, but my only question is what will happen to all the information being passed to the upper display...



I will more than likely go through with it when the kits start shipping, and I've been reading through many posts from designers at metra and there will be a screen that you can get for the interface that retains the factory settings page.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I will more than likely go through with it when the kits start shipping, and I've been reading through many posts from designers at metra and there will be a screen that you can get for the interface that retains the factory settings page.


Do you know if they are going to sell a bigger nav-style screen as well or do they just have the standard head unit size kit?


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just looked it up on metra. It IS a FULL DOUBLE DIN SIZE KIT! Im still interested to see in a cruze. Someone do this and do it now!! I wanna see it! =) Overall this is GREAT news for us though!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Kinaitis921 said:


> I just looked it up on metra. It IS a FULL DOUBLE DIN SIZE KIT! Im still interested to see in a cruze. Someone do this and do it now!! I wanna see it! =) Overall this is GREAT news for us though!


Awesome!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would hate to lose the factory look of the car. I personally dont like the look of aftermarket radios. I just want a big color screen instead of that 1980 green screen we have in the non nav cars


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i would hate to lose the factory look of the car. I personally dont like the look of aftermarket radios. I just want a big color screen instead of that 1980 green screen we have in the non nav cars


I keep expecting to see a game of Pong breakout on my screen. It is the only bummer on my Cruze list. I just wasn't about to add 10% to the cost of the car for the upgrade. 

Think about it. The radio upgrade is $2000. The car ony costs about $20,000.

Beep Boop Beep Boop Beep Boop


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Im hoping we start seeing some reviews of these chinese aftermarket units or the one henna has on here so I can get serious about replacing the pong screen we have! Good one ratfink


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Why would you buy chinese when you can get a DDIN unit installed with a perfect fit?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

What will become of the green screen we have now if u throw a aftermarket unit in?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've got an Eclipse unit that I want to put in, but don't want to lose the controls....


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> What will become of the green screen we have now if u throw a aftermarket unit in?


There's an adapter that keeps all of the features of the screen, onstar, door chimes, and steering wheel controls. It's on the Metra website. i would imagine the screen just wouldnt show the song thats playing, and stuff like that because the aftermarket unit would show that


----------



## DesiredCustoms (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone, i will have a detailed Walkthrough and description of what this unit will do. from Install to Functionality.

I have one of the first pre-production kits on its way from Metra.. i will have it by the weekend.

Stay Tuned


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

ratfink said:


> Beep Boop Beep Boop Beep Boop



I LOL'd. hehe


----------



## backyardcustoms (Jun 6, 2011)

*METRA ELECTRONICS’ CHEVY CRUZE STEREO DASH KIT Maintain OEM Appearance for DIN and DDIN for 2011 Chevy Cruze*

‪MetraElectronics's Channel‬‏ - YouTube



*JULY 2011: HOLLY HILL, FL* – Metra Electronics is pleased to announce their stereo dash kit for the 2011 Chevy Cruze. Offering one kit for both DIN and DDIN, Metra has the solution for your aftermarket stereo. 

Painted silver to match the factory finish, part number 99-3011S is equipped with pocket for DIN and set of brackets for DDIN. The brackets are also used for the DIN mounting. Installation is easy! The radio bracket assembly mounts into the dash for support and the trim panel snaps over providing easy retention of the factory air vents.

To retain OEM display, part number GMOS-044 is required (sold separately). The GMOS-044 (44 way amp/non amp interface) is designed to retain the driver information center that is located above the factory stereo. With the GMOS-044, you won’t lose important features including climate information, tripometer, OnStar, navigation outputs and more. 

To complete this installation, use part number 40-EU55, the amplified antenna adapter, sold separately.


----------



## DesiredCustoms (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys, i have had this pre production kit for the past week sitting at my PO box, but with traffic and so forth i havent been able to go over and get the thing

i have finally got it home  and i am going to do a walkthrough install and get some stuff together on Thursday.

initial first thoughts is the dash trim looks great.  hoping to install a Clarion Double Din Nav unit, since the GMOS-044 gives all the ouput from the cruze for the aftermarket radio so no chasing any wires...

i should h


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

hello there! i'm thinking about buying a cruze eco but am less than impressed with the little screen - i see in this thread (and elsewhere) the mention of the adapter that retains the onstar functionality. my question is: if you install an aftermarket unit with GPS nav, can you still utilize the onstar navigation along with it? i.e. press the onstar button, get directions downloaded to the car, and have them show up on both the factory screens as well as on the aftermarket unit?

if i missed that somewhere i apologize...just trying to cover all my bases before i decide if i'm gonna jump in and buy the car or not


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

After Metra finally released the kit for installation I will finally be able to reinstall my carputer! Finally will have full intigration for android devices in my Cruze.


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

I'm still waiting for desiredcustoms to tell/show us how it looks like. I really want to do this mod too. I would love to put a dvd/navi system in my eco and actually install the 2 trunk speakers while doing it!!!


----------



## bfd89boo (Aug 13, 2011)

Fresh install of Kenwood DDIN DDX-418
Metra GMOS-044
Metra Dash KIT
View attachment 1285


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i personally do not like the way that looks but im sure i would get used to it if mine was like that.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

Old screen still stays in huh? Any way to take that out and turn it into a little cubby hold or anything? 

Steering wheel controls still work okay with the adapter?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

the stock display screen has to stay in it do to basically half the cars systems are running through it


----------



## bfd89boo (Aug 13, 2011)

Elyang said:


> Old screen still stays in huh? Any way to take that out and turn it into a little cubby hold or anything?
> 
> Steering wheel controls still work okay with the adapter?


yeah screen has to stay but i ran into issues when i disconnected the battery and the clock on the factory screen reset. it wouldn't let come change it. as for steering wheel controls you need a separate interface to make that work and another one for the sat radio.
depending where you buy the kits from your looking at almost 300 in wire harness and interfaces plus the cost of the radio and install.....not exactly cheap.
I ended up taking it out because i don't wanna spend the money on rest of the harnesses and have to find space to hide the interfaces. there's that company that offers OEM screen to replace the factory with a 7'' touch screen for around 300-400. so im looking into that idea


----------



## DesiredCustoms (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys..

here is my setup

i did a clarion nx501 and then took the little screen that the OEM radio uses out of the vehicle. it is useless after you remove the radio.

SO MAKE SURE U have all your settings the way u want before u remove the radio.

when i removed that screen i mounted a 7'' screen above the double din that way i can use my carputer as well in the vehicle for tuning or anything else i want.

install was very simple, like mentioned above u need to purchase steering wheel control module, and sat radio module. the antenna is the EURO antenna as well

the other thing to note, if u have connectivity package, your steering controls will still control the onstar phone service and calling capabilities. and if u had a phone programmed it also works.. haha 

trying to find somewhere to host pictures...
should post back tommorow with pics

any questions ask away.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

DesiredCustoms said:


> sorry for the delay guys..
> 
> here is my setup
> 
> ...


Apparently if you use the ASWC to maintain steering wheel controls, the configuration menu on the factory screen is accessible via the steering wheel controls. I have a document from Metra explaining how it works. I hope to install my system this weekend. Just waiting on the ASWC, antenna adapter and rear view camera.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i personally do not like the way that looks but im sure i would get used to it if mine was like that.


Yea it doesn't look uniform with the interior. I would just pay the $500 the dealer chargers for the OEM GPS/On-screen thing. But like you said, i'd also just get used to it lol.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it would look way better if the area between the 2 screens was piano black like that other black trim on the center stack.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Yea it doesn't look uniform with the interior. I would just pay the $500 the dealer chargers for the OEM GPS/On-screen thing. But like you said, i'd also just get used to it lol.


 
hold on!!! are you saying the dealer only charges 500 dollars to buy the oem system/??? i find that hard to believe


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

what i wanna know is if you buy a 2012 without nav, can you buy and add the factory nav system in later? i'm not interested in going aftermarket...


----------



## tommymilan311 (Jun 6, 2014)

crackers8199 said:


> what i wanna know is if you buy a 2012 without nav, can you buy and add the factory nav system in later? i'm not interested in going aftermarket...


Yes you can, IDK about buying from a dealer but I know you can buy them from ebay and Amazon. I have a link attached below, looks like about 300 but about a year ago I was seeing them go for about 500-700 so I would research and make sure you get the right fit, but at first glance this one looks good.

For Chevrolet Cruze Car DVD Player GPS Navigation Radio Stereo Audio Bluetooth | eBay


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Does it work with the MyLink system?

And what about getting into the stock radios config menu, etc?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys, I'd contact your dealer before buying or at least make sure returns are accepted. It's not just a plug and play option.


----------



## Mrtinh69 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

in my cruze, i've got no steering controle, no onstar, no connectivity package, nothing. I'm going to install a double din radio and don't mather to loose the OEM display as it don't mather very much for what it does. But could I just take it out and run the car without it?? I know that their is kit for install, after fitting a 7'' tablet but could it work correctly?

Thanks


----------

